# 1998 Trek Subatomic



## jpscyclery (Aug 7, 2010)

http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s170/paulhuntno/101_3134.jpg
http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s170/paulhuntno/101_3130.jpg
http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s170/paulhuntno/101_3135.jpg
http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s170/paulhuntno/101_3129.jpg
http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s170/paulhuntno/101_3128.jpg
http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s170/paulhuntno/101_3127.jpg
http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s170/paulhuntno/101_3126.jpg


if anyone is interested email me paul.hunton@gmail.com before I put it on the Bay. They only made these one year, there was this model and then the SS. Great rare BMX...


----------



## partsguy (Aug 8, 2010)

COOL bike. A lot of those 80s and 90s bikes are just juicy! (Or rad, popping, bam, chillin' or whatever term you prefer, lol)


----------

